# USB-Speicherstick: wie nach unmount Licht ausschalten?

## oscarwild

Hallo,

sorry für den etwas seltsamen Titel  :Laughing: 

Hintergrund: die meisten USB-Sticks haben eine LED, die beim Zugriff flackert, bzw. nach dem Einstecken leuchtet, und unter Windows erlischt, wenn man den Datenträger auswirft, und alle Daten weggeschrieben worden sind.

Das finde ich praktisch, es hilft einfach, einen Datenverlust zu vermeiden. Nun habe ich mir einen SanDisk Cruzer 1.0GB zugelegt, der die Angewohnheit hat, mich permanent böse anzuglühen.

An sich ja nicht so schlimm, aber ich weiß oft nicht mehr, ob der noch gemounted ist oder nicht; gibt es denn irgend eine Möglichkeit, das Licht nach dem unmount auszuschalten?

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## andix

Probier einmal "eject /dev/sdx"

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo andix,

auch schon probiert, damit klappt es leider ebenfalls nicht.

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## UTgamer

Ich denke das hat mit dem ACPI-Powermanagement zu tun und wird vom Kernel verwaltet.

Die Neuerungen von Linux 2.6.22

Zitat:

"Auch der Code zum parallelen Suchen nach PCI-Hardware wurde wieder entfernt; im USB-Subsystem verbesserten die Entwickler das Power-Management von USB-Geräten zur Laufzeit."

Du wirst es also irgendwo im /proc oder /sys System abschalten können. Genaueres weiß ich zur Zeit nicht.

----------

## Vortex375

Dafür kann man die USB-Geräte unter Windows auch nur wieder reaktivieren, indem man sie neu einsteckt. Unter Linux bleiben die Geräte halt an und man kann sie mounten und entmounten so oft man will.  :Smile: 

----------

## oscarwild

@UTgamer: Danke für den Tipp, da werde ich mal nachsehen!

@Vortex375: gut und recht, aber es nervt mich gerade massiv bei der Arbeit - und ich will den Stick definitiv nicht mehr remounten, sondern einfach nur unmounten, mich kurz um was anderes kümmern, und dann abziehen.

----------

## UTgamer

/proc und /sys sind ja riesig, evtl. können dir die Tools 

udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/[dein Gerät, wie sdx oder ubx]

sowie

app-admin/usbview

dabei weiterhelfen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das du wenn du das Gerät ausfindig gemacht hast über eine udev-Regel und einem Script nach dem unmount das Gerät in den Powersave-Modus schicken kannst.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Udev_Rules

----------

## Finswimmer

Schmeiß das Modul aus dem Kernel. Dann leuchtet da nichts mehr.

Wenn du dann wieder ein Usb Gerät einsteckst, sollte das Modul wieder geladen werden.

Eine andere Möglichkeit kenne ich auch nicht.

Tobi

----------

